# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Kwas fulwowy

## czakszymon

Witam serdecznie,

Ostatnio znajoma poleciła mi kwas fulwowy argumentując, że jest bardzo dobrym suplementem wspomagającym wchłanianie wartości odżywczych. Nie chcę się rozpisywać ale lista korzyści była dość spora, no i ponoć faktycznie efekty są zauważalne.. Czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał styczność z tym specyfikiem i gdzie ewentualnie mógłbym go nabyć, póki co znalazłem jedynie aukcję na allegro (Fulvicforce się nazywa).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widać to jest fajna znajoma. Sam używam fulvicforce, w skrócie - jest niesamowity a list korzyści dłuższa niż papier toaletowy :-)

----------


## MarcinGdyński

Już od kilku dni biorę, powiem szczerze, że czegoś takiego jeszcze nie zażywałem, napiszę później jak efekty. Póki co czuję się naprawdę dobrze, więcej energii, nie mam problemów z porannym wstawaniem do roboty. Na razie na + 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## czakszymon

Dziękuję za odpowiedź  :Smile:  Na początku miesiąca planuje zakupić dla siebie i rodziny.

----------


## czakszymon

Może i tak  :Wink:  Póki co muszę stwierdzić, że smak "arcyciekawy", natomiast jeśli chodzi o działanie, to jest to na pewno bomba energetyczna. O wiele więcej się chce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Podbijam temat dosyc dawno nie opisywany czy ktoś może opisac działanie tego kwasu?Czy faktycznie działa?

----------

